# The Future for Ireland - Cleantech Inovation Industry



## Airtight (10 Jan 2009)

Ireland Inc needs rescuing from our financial turmoil and potential fall into insolvency. Is The Cleantech Innovation Industry the future for Ireland?

Is this the industry that could make the Emerald Ise the Greenest country in Europe maybe the world?


----------

